# Kernels compatable across all GS3?



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am coming from the Galaxy Nexus which had a few versions of the phone, even differing physically.

Now I see there are several GS3 variants which splits up the development a lot.

Are the kernels compatable with all GS3? Like can I flash one made for the ATT GS3 on the VZW GS3?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes. You can flash Whatever kernel you please just make sure its appropriate for the rom you are currently running.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Yes. You can flash Whatever kernel you please just make sure its appropriate for the rom you are currently running.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If I can let me add a bit more clarification to that. When he says cross device he mans US variants. The International variants, as they run the quad, cannot run a US variant kernel, and vice versa. Flashing a kernel for the International variant on the US variant will be very bad mojo. (You'd probably need to JTAG it to save it if that was the case)

Regarding other kernels, sometimes mostly yes if they are for the US variants. I have yet to find an issue with an AT&T / T-Mo / Verizon kernel. They appear that all of those work well across the board with each other (so far at least). Some Sprint ones have had issues - not major (it boots and everything) but extremely obnoxious (the rotation is backwards so when you go into landscape it flips it upside down) so keep that in mind.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> If I can let me add a bit more clarification to that. When he says cross device he mans US variants. The International variants, as they run the quad, cannot run a US variant kernel, and vice versa. Flashing a kernel for the International variant on the US variant will be very bad mojo. (You'd probably need to JTAG it to save it if that was the case)
> 
> Regarding other kernels, sometimes mostly yes if they are for the US variants. I have yet to find an issue with an AT&T / T-Mo / Verizon kernel. They appear that all of those work well across the board with each other (so far at least). Some Sprint ones have had issues - not major (it boots and everything) but extremely obnoxious (the rotation is backwards so when you go into landscape it flips it upside down) so keep that in mind.


Thanks for adding on to that. Its a bit early for me. Didn't add enough detail to explain. *doh*
Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Flashing a kernel for the International variant on the US variant will be very bad mojo. (You'd probably need to JTAG it to save it if that was the case)


Actually you'd just end up in a kernel panic, Odin or recovery would still be able to save you. Only real way to brick this thing to screw up a bootchain flash. Or take it swimming...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> Actually you'd just end up in a kernel panic, Odin or recovery would still be able to save you. Only real way to brick this thing to screw up a bootchain flash. Or take it swimming...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


How about the guy that dd'd the casual jar file to his bootloader partition? lol


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> How about the guy that dd'd the casual jar file to his bootloader partition? lol


srsly?
dd is a very dangerous utility, especially in novice hands


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> srsly?
> dd is a very dangerous utility, especially in novice hands


Yep, dd'd the whole file instead of just the aboot.img. Classic example of leaping before looking.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I was buzzed camping the other week and flashed an AOSP kernel on TW. About shit myself, but got into recovery and flashed the correct one.

Figured I'd be out of commission until I got home. Was happy to boot!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

